
Why are the UK and US more vulnerable to right wing populism? - deafcalculus
https://mainlymacro.blogspot.com/2017/05/why-are-uk-and-us-more-vulnerable-to_9.html
======
panzer_wyrm
Deriving trends with samples of 1 is hardly wise.

Le Pen error was in her underestimation that people love the EU more than they
hate immigration.

If she was running on pure platform of anti-immigration it might have been
different. Putting the frexit hurt her imo.

------
osullivj
In UK local elections last week the UKIP vote collapsed, so one could argue
that right wing populism is in retreat. The media narrative is that the Tories
have captured that vote since becoming the party of Brexit.

